# Alle Lüfter Steckplätze am Mainboard belegt



## Murphy (16. März 2012)

*Alle Lüfter Steckplätze am Mainboard belegt*

Hallo zusammen.

Undzwar habe ich alle Mainboard Steckplätze für die Lüfter belegt (1 CPU-Kühler, 1 Gehäuselüfter in der Front, 1 Gehäuselüfter hinten und 1 Gehäuselüfter oben). Ich habe aber am Seitenteil noch Platz für zwei weitere Lüfter und würde dort noch gerne mindestens einen anbringen (um die Warmluft der Graka aus dem Gehäuse zu bekommen). Undzwar habe ich einen neuen CPU-Kühler installiert (Thermalright HR-02 Macho). Seit dem wird die Graka wärmer als sonst unter Last, da der Luftstrom durch den riesen Kühler nicht mehr optimal ist, wie ich finde.
Wie kann ich nun noch mehr Lüfter an das Mainboard koppeln, mit Hilfe einer Lüftersteuerung?


----------



## Tobias6365 (16. März 2012)

Evtl mit Y-Kabel Adaptern, gibts normal überall. Oder du klemmst sie einfach ans Netzteil an das sie immer auf Volllast laufen.

Mfg tobii


----------



## Murphy (16. März 2012)

*AW: Alle Lüfter Steckplätze am Mainboard belegt*

Ist das denn eine gute Lösung die dauerhaft unter Volllast laufen zu lassen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2012)

*AW: Alle Lüfter Steckplätze am Mainboard belegt*

Am Board würde ich mir mehrere größere Lüfter verkneifen, dann lieber eine Lüftersteuerung verbauen. Wahrscheinlich dreht nur der CPU langsamer als sonst


----------



## Tobias6365 (16. März 2012)

Ich verwende 5x Thermalright TY 140er und davon laufen 3 immer auf vollast. Das können die dinger ab. Bei Scythe Lüftern kam es ab und an zu Ausfällen, kommt halt auf die Qualität der Lüfter an. Aber im allgemeinen ist es kein Problem

Mfg tobii


----------



## Lyph (16. März 2012)

*AW: Alle Lüfter Steckplätze am Mainboard belegt*

Drei Gehäuselüfter (vorne rein, hinten/oben raus) sind mehr als ausreichend. Mit seitlichen Lüftern verschlimmerst du idR den Airflow.

Wie sind denn deine Temperaturen (Idle/Last)?

Ich würde erstmal im BIOS schauen unter welchem Profil deine Lüfter laufen (Silent/Optimal/Leistung) und dort ggf. etwas umstellen. Sollte das nichts bringen würde ich über potentere Lüfter nachdenken (Lüfter).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2012)

*AW: Alle Lüfter Steckplätze am Mainboard belegt*

Wäre aber eher sinnfrei die Lüfter auf max. Speed laufen zu lassen, je nach Modell. Je mehr Lüfter desto lauter wird es, ansonsten solche billigen Adapter oder so eine Steuerung. Kannst dich hier ja nochmal umsehen


----------



## Murphy (16. März 2012)

*AW: Alle Lüfter Steckplätze am Mainboard belegt*



Lyph schrieb:


> Wie sind denn deine Temperaturen (Idle/Last)?



CPU
Idle: 26-28°C
Last (BF3): ca. 34°C

Graka
Idle: 34-38°C
Last: 62-64°C



Lyph schrieb:


> Ich würde erstmal im BIOS schauen unter welchem Profil deine Lüfter laufen (Silent/Optimal/Leistung) und dort ggf. etwas umstellen. Sollte das nichts bringen würde ich über potentere Lüfter nachdenken (Lüfter).



Die Lüfter sind denke ich schon recht gut gewählt.
Front: Enermax Cluster 120mm
Hinten: be quiet! Silent Wings PWM 120mm
Oben: be quiet! Silent Wings USC 140mm

Die Lüfter Profile habe ich über die Al Suite 2 von Asus laufen. CPU ist auf Turbo und Gehäuselüfter auf leise.


----------



## Lyph (16. März 2012)

*AW: Alle Lüfter Steckplätze am Mainboard belegt*

Deine Temperaturen sind doch mehr als im grünen Bereich.

CPU unter Last "nur" 34°C halte ich aber für unrealistisch mit Luftkühlung.


----------



## LordCama (16. März 2012)

bei -20°C zimmertemperatur ist das schon möglich 
ne, ~35° unter last ist schon etwas tief


----------



## Tobias6365 (16. März 2012)

Je nachdem wie gross sein Case ist oder er SLi/CF betreibt macht eine belüftung von der seite schon Sinn.

Mehrere Lüfter auf Max sind minimal Lauter wie einer, in etwa 2-3 dB.
Mein Case zieht die Luft richtig schön durch und nimmt unter Vollast der Lüfter 3-4 grad mehr Wärme mit. Das sind mir die paar dB dann doch wert.

Mfg Tobii


----------



## Murphy (16. März 2012)

*AW: Alle Lüfter Steckplätze am Mainboard belegt*



Lyph schrieb:


> Deine Temperaturen sind doch mehr als im grünen Bereich.
> 
> CPU unter Last "nur" 34°C halte ich aber für unrealistisch mit Luftkühlung.



Diese Werte hatte ich Heute bei BF3. Ich kann das natürlich mal beobachten, wie das nach 1 oder 2 Stunden BF3 aussieht.



Tobias6365 schrieb:


> Je nachdem wie gross sein Case ist oder er SLi/CF betreibt macht eine belüftung von der seite schon Sinn.
> 
> Mehrere Lüfter auf Max sind minimal Lauter wie einer, in etwa 2-3 dB.
> Mein Case zieht die Luft richtig schön durch und nimmt unter Vollast der Lüfter 3-4 grad mehr Wärme mit. Das sind mir die paar dB dann doch wert.
> ...



Ich habe ein Sharkoon Nightfall (Nightfall | SHARKOON Technologies GmbH). Die warme Luft der Graka wird zur Seite hin abgeführt, also Richtung Seitenteil. Und da kann ich noch Lüfter installieren. Somit wäre doch ein Lüfter der die Luft raus zieht optimal.
Ich würde aber die Lüfter gerne weiterhin gesteuert haben und somit nicht dauerhaft unter Volllast.


----------



## Tobias6365 (16. März 2012)

Falls du ins Seitenteil Lüfter montieren willst würde ich auf jedenfall schwächere nehmen als jenen der in der Front sitzt bzw die beiden in der Seite langsamer Schaufeln lassen. Nicht das die in der Seite die Luft von vorne direkt wieder Raussaugen und die CPU mit der Warmen "verbrauchten" Luft vorlieb nehmen muss.

Mfg Tobii


----------



## mmayr (16. März 2012)

*AW: Alle Lüfter Steckplätze am Mainboard belegt*

34 Grad hab ich im Idle unter WAKÜ!

Mannmannmann, diese Sensoren spucken echt viel Müll aus und wir plagen uns wegen ein paar K rum!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2012)

*AW: Alle Lüfter Steckplätze am Mainboard belegt*

Ich würde da lieber eine Lüftersteuerung nehmen und erst mal mit den Drehzahlen der bestehenden Lüfter jonglieren. Erst wenn alle Stricke reißen wobei die Werte ja nicht schlecht sind würde ich vielleicht einen Lüfter einsetzen.


----------

